# panacur dosage



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

i was just curious what percentage panacur you use, how you dilute it and how much you give per whatever gramms,

just asking as think i have a new beardie with worms, its stomach is rather large it is a good weight, but has lost the fatty deposit from the base of its tail.

i have panacur with me already but im not sure with dosages for small reptiles like B.Dragons, iv only ever had to dose a monitor before :lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> i was just curious what percentage panacur you use, how you dilute it and how much you give per whatever gramms,
> 
> just asking as think i have a new beardie with worms, its stomach is rather large it is a good weight, but has lost the fatty deposit from the base of its tail.
> 
> i have panacur with me already but im not sure with dosages for small reptiles like B.Dragons, iv only ever had to dose a monitor before :lol2:


what type of panacur u got as my leoapard gecko got worms and i need to know which one to get ..can u send me a pic of it ..


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

the one i have right now is 18 % so i assum would need alot of diluting first, i think you can get lower percentages but i havent seen them, if you go to your vet hel probs sell it, its just in a lil syringe

cam refusing to upload pics at moment ill try get u a pic later


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

To be honest I'd take it to the vets for a checkup. Although a swollen belly can be a sign of worms, it can also be a sign of other things. The vet will be able to do proper tests to find out exactly what the problem is, then can prescribe a doseage that he feels is appropriate for the beardie. 

I've heard of far too many cases of people over-dosing their reptiles (and consequently dooming them to a slow, uncomfortable demise), and feel it's a bad idea to encourage people to worm animals themselves without a vet consulatation (aside from routine annual worming for some species - again though, ask a vet first who will tell you a suitable annual dose).


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Totally agree with Hades...

As with human medicine, there are different dosages for different problems/illnesses (not to mention between species). Definitely get to the vets for a checkup and their specialist knowledge will help determine what dosage is needed. Plus they usually dilute it for you anyway so its ready to give to your reptile.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

im giong to the vets anyway lol, im 100 % that its worms so im not worried about that lol


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

mine says 50x panacur 100ml per ml 10% 0.25ml per kilo bodyweight dose once a week for 4 weeks. and thats from my vet before some numpty gobs off about this being wrong


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

i thought it was something like that still needs to be watered down lol if my fiance had paid attention on her course i wouldnt have to go to the vet lol but atleast i have my miscroscope to check out poop


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

working from instructions it would be 
fenbendazole(panacur)50mg/kg 25mg per ml
metrinidazole(flagyl)100mg/kg 40 mg per ml
so 
100g geckos would get 0.25ml flagyl and 0.2ml panacur 
you may be able to work out from this.it would be given over three weeks 1 dose per week 
to be honest though i would ask the vet to work out the doses for you so no mishaps


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

im going to the vets anyway lol i just thought id ask see if anybody else new, id have gone to the vets regardless id never chance it with my babies haha


----------

